# Milbemax (wormer)



## sootisox

Has anyone else had any experience of this wormer?

I gave these to my 5 cats yesterday evening after purshasing them from my vet. I'd read / heard about the dangerous side effects of other wormers (ie Bob Martin) and thought i'd be safe with these.

Within 90 minutes of having the tablets, 2 of my 5 cats started displaying worrying side effects. One was slightly "off" quite lethargic but responsive and fairly alert. The other became almost comatose, muscle tremors and twitching, very unsteady on his feet ... almost as if he'd lost all the strength in his back end. When he could manage to get onto his feet and try to walk, he'd fall over or sway to one side. These two cats are unrelated, have no underlying health problems - the only difference between these 2 and my others are the fact that they are both neutered males over the age of 2. 

It's the first time (and the last) i've used this wormer on my cats. I googled the side effects of this particular wormer and they listed lethgargy and tremors as "rare" side effects ... 2 out of 5 cats effected doesn't strike me as being particuarly rare. 

I'd appreciate any thoughts or experiences on this! 

Thanks

J


----------



## Leah100

I've not had problems with it when used at the correct dose, even with kittens, but there have been a at least a couple of people on here [I think it was this forum] who had had the wrong dose given to them by their vet, and had seen side effects. The dose should be calculated by body weight I believe, and it is important that it's done properly. My vet wouldn't sell it to me without weighing my cats first . If I were you, I would get your vet to recheck that they gave you the correct dose and instructions. Hope your cats are ok now.


----------



## Maisy's Mummy

I was given these for my kitten when she went for her first jab. As she was small for her age they advised that i only give her half a tablet each time she needed worming, and so far she has had no problems at all. 
The vet wants me to have her weighed before she's next due for worming just to make sure they are giving her the right dose for her size.


----------



## eleniki

Hi, my kitten sumi had her 3rd milbemax tablet last July, at the age of 10 weeks. At 1.1 kg, she weighed just over the recommended weight for the adult dose. I questioned this, as she had only had the kitten tablet before, twice. The vet assured me that it was fine, but I had reservations, as I couldn't see that a 1.1 kilo kitten could safely take the same dose as a 4 kilo cat. My fears were founded unfortunately. Sumi had a terrible reaction; first she threw everything out of her tiny body from both ends, then 5 days of severe diarrhea. She was in the emergency vet, on an IV line, then my own vet again being hydrated every day. I brought her home every evening and syringed fluids and home-made chicken broth into her mouth to keep her nourished. We nearly lost her. I will never give her Milbemax again, as I think she developed a sensitivity, or allergy to it. I have been treating her with a homeopathic parasite remedy over the past month, and she is very healthy again. She is also on a raw diet, which I hope will strengthen her immune system and her resistance to parasites. A fecal sample was taken when she was so ill, and a small amount of tapeworm eggs were found. This is hard to understand, as by that time the tablet had wreaked havoc in her system. The vet said milbemax will have these side effects when there are parasites present, but how could they have survived that?


----------



## shazalhasa

I've used this for my dogs with no problems at all, they worked really quick which is great. I'll be using them on my puppies before they leave also.

When I had a cat many moons ago, every kind of treatment she had, be it worming or defleaing, would cause her problems. She'd make this awful howling noise and froth at the mouth whilst wandering around in what could be described as a drunken state. This usually lasted about 2-3 mins. I found giving her some scrambled egg at the same time as treatment cured this strange behaviour.


----------



## ccarriee

The vet prescribed Milbemax when my kittens were 9 weeks old. Johnny weighed in at a fairly average 800g for his age, but Bettie was a bit small at 650g. They didn't have worms at the time, as far as I know, so this was simply a preventative measure. The vet told me to use only half a tablet for each kitten and they were fine, no side effects. I deliberately gave them a little kitten milk afterwards which they love and that may have helped it go down. I think they are supposed to take another dose soon.

Since your affected cats are unrelated it's unlikely that they are both particularly sensitive or allergic to a common ingredient, so I reckon your vet prescribed too high a dose, like other people have suggested. Are they smaller than average for their age and breed?

I really hope your cats are doing better now.


----------



## Riverwish

Our rescue centre uses this for all of the cats so all three of mine have had it with no problems


----------



## ccarriee

I wanted to bump this thread because my vet (PDSA) has done the exact same thing that eleniki describes below. My kittens went to the vets for their boosters & microchipping last week so I picked up some extra flea & worm treatments whilst I was there. At 12 weeks old, Bettie was only just 1kg (slightly bigger now) and Johnny was 1.4kg, but the vet prescribed the adult dose of Milbemax instead of the kitten dose which they've had before. They're due to be wormed tomorrow but because of what I've read here, I've decided to continue with the kitten dose until they're bigger. Guess I shouldn't mention that to the vet...



eleniki said:


> Hi, my kitten sumi had her 3rd milbemax tablet last July, at the age of 10 weeks. At 1.1 kg, she weighed just over the recommended weight for the adult dose. I questioned this, as she had only had the kitten tablet before, twice. The vet assured me that it was fine, but I had reservations, as I couldn't see that a 1.1 kilo kitten could safely take the same dose as a 4 kilo cat. My fears were founded unfortunately. Sumi had a terrible reaction; first she threw everything out of her tiny body from both ends, then 5 days of severe diarrhea. She was in the emergency vet, on an IV line, then my own vet again being hydrated every day. I brought her home every evening and syringed fluids and home-made chicken broth into her mouth to keep her nourished. We nearly lost her. I will never give her Milbemax again, as I think she developed a sensitivity, or allergy to it. I have been treating her with a homeopathic parasite remedy over the past month, and she is very healthy again. She is also on a raw diet, which I hope will strengthen her immune system and her resistance to parasites. A fecal sample was taken when she was so ill, and a small amount of tapeworm eggs were found. This is hard to understand, as by that time the tablet had wreaked havoc in her system. The vet said milbemax will have these side effects when there are parasites present, but how could they have survived that?


----------



## kozykatz

I have heard numerous times now of vets prescribing the wrong dose of Milbemax - it is very scary, I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole. Vets should know what they're doing, but obviously these tablets are confusing and are not labelled clearly enough. Someone needs to take this up with the manufacturer before any more cats suffer.

I use Profender spot on wormer, it's so much easier than giving pills anyway.


----------



## Mp75

My vet said my kitten 0.9kg was too small for milbemax and gave Panacur for 3 consecutive days only. He hasn't suffered any side effects at all. My older cat has been on milbemax since we got him at 6 months old and has never had any problems.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle

eeek.

Jett weighed in at 1.2kg and had the adult dose last week, but NO side effects( administered by vet i hasten to add)

feel a bit ill ill reading this now, will ask for the kitten dose next time, thanks for bumping thread.


----------



## havoc

I'm appalled at the doses being quoted here. The correct doses for Milbemax can be found here
NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Milbemax Tablets for Small Cats and Kittens/Milbemax Tablets for Cats - Dosage and administration

There's no way a 1.2kg kitten should be given an adult dose. Under 2kg they should still be on the kitten tablets. I use Milbemax for all my kittens on their final worming before they leave here and I've *never* had a problem.


----------



## TatiLie

Ari takes them since our fist visit to the vet when she was 5 months old. She was then 2.9kg and had had half tablet until one year of age, and after that 1 full tablet. She is near 2yrs now and never had side effects.


----------



## catposts

Those symptoms certainly do sound like overdose, though some cats may just be supersensitive to certain drugs (like the avermectins of which milbemycin is one). I've used milbemax in adult cats for years with no side effects but obviously at the appropriate adult dose. I tend to use panacur for kittens as this has a very wide safety margin.
If a cat has had a reaction to one particular drug, don't use it again if there are suitable alternatives


----------



## eleniki

Havoc, having read the chart you supply, I realise what happened with sumi, and what must regularly happen in vet clinics. On first glance, the guidelines are not crystal clear - it could be interpreted that small cats and kittens go to a full _cat_ tablet when they reach 1kg. Of course the tablet referred to is a _small cat or kitten_ tablet. The vet who administered sumi's dose that day was young, just graduated I felt, and was 'going by the book', which is what she said to me when I queried the dose just before she popped it into tiny sumi's mouth. There is also the possibility that some clinics only stock the adult tablets, or that she mixed up the two without realising it.
Either way, it was a mistake, and sumi almost died, and she will never have milbemax again, or in fact any drug without thorough discussion with me.
I feed my cats a raw recipe diet (can be found on Holisticat, fantastic feline website, and other sources) and they now enjoy superb health and are full of energy. We have to try to get away from the mindset that allows us to think that vets, like doctors, have the answers. They do not - they are intricately tied up with drug companies, who supply funding they rely on in return for the peddling of their wares. The same applies to pet 'food' companies.
It's a considerable effort to make your own cat food, but it's oh so worth it to see those shining coats and eyes. Sumi no longer recognises commercial cat food (even Lily's organic grain-free) as food - she sniffs at it and walks back to where I prepare their meals, and waits for the real stuff....


----------



## jaycee05

If the vet gave you the wrong dose of milbemax and your kitten ended up in the emergency vets ,you should not have to pay for her/his treatment


----------



## havoc

> was 'going by the book', which is what she said to me when I queried the dose just before she popped it into tiny sumi's mouth


I never allow my vet to give medication unless it's injectable so no choice. Even then I insist on knowing what's being used before it's given.

That sounds as if I don't trust her - I do. I just want to know what's going on and ensure my own records are absolutely straight.


----------



## havoc

> On first glance, the guidelines are not crystal clear - it could be interpreted that small cats and kittens go to a full cat tablet when they reach 1kg.


I've just had another look at the datasheet I gave the link to and in my opinion it is perfectly clear. Not only are the dosages clearly set out but it also states it should be given with, or shortly after food. It's unlikely therefore (though not impossible) that all conditions will be met for proper administration during an appointment at the vet.


----------



## Cookieandme

I use Milbemax for Cookie and April. Cookie almost 5kg 1 tablet, April under 3kg half a tablet I thought it was clear.


----------



## havoc

I don't think they could make it much clearer - here's the contra-indications, again from the manufacturer's own datasheet.

Do not use the 'tablets for small cats and kittens' in cats of less than 6 weeks of age and/or weighing less than 0.5 kg
*Do not use the 'tablets for cats' in cats weighing less than 2 kg.*(my bold)
Pregnancy and lactation
MILBEMAX can be used in breeding cats including pregnant and lactating queens.


----------



## spotty cats

Use Milbemax on all my cats and litters, no issues at all. It's available OTC here, no vet visit required. Just weigh the cat and dose appropriately, directions on the pack are as clear as the link provided above.


----------



## Slim33

Is it normal for cats to get runny bums when wormed? Florence was wormed with milbemax over a week ago and has had diarrhoea since :-( When we got Mikey from the rescue they gave me drontal and he too had diarrhoea for a couple of weeks after. Just wanted to know if this is a common reaction or just a coincidence?!


----------



## Amber26

I have a cat that is 10 years old and weighs 5-10lbs.
She has tapeworms and milbemax was recommended as a wormer. Does anyone know what is the minimum weight, for an adult cat, to use milbemax ?


----------



## we love bsh's

Amber26 said:


> I have a cat that is 10 years old and weighs 5-10lbs.
> She has tapeworms and milbemax was recommended as a wormer. Does anyone know what is the minimum weight, for an adult cat, to use milbemax ?


scroll down you will need to weigh you cat properly as you may need to give 1 tal or 1 and half depending on weight.

http://www.viovet.co.uk/Prescription_Drugs-Prescription_Drugs_M_-_Q-Milbemax/c1_34_43/category.html


----------



## OrientalSlave

Amber26 said:


> I have a cat that is 10 years old and weighs 5-10lbs.
> She has tapeworms and milbemax was recommended as a wormer. Does anyone know what is the minimum weight, for an adult cat, to use milbemax ?


If you live in the UK you need a prescription to get Milbemax, or you need to get it at your vets.

5-10 pounds is rather approximate, but there is a suitable dose for her as the data sheet shows - I'm sure she is more than 1/2 kg and less than 21 kg!

NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Milbemax Tablets for Small Cats and Kittens/Milbemax Tablets for Cats - Dosage and administration


----------



## havoc

I'd love for people to take notice every time one of us posts a link to the NOAH Compendium. This is the National Office of Animal Health website. It has the datasheets for every drug licensed for animals. It's an extremely useful tool.


----------



## OrientalSlave

havoc said:


> I'd love for people to take notice every time one of us posts a link to the NOAH Compendium. This is the National Office of Animal Health website. It has the datasheets for every drug licensed for animals. It's an extremely useful tool.


Thanks. Best of all, if you Google <drugname> datasheet (obviously without the angled brackets) the NOAH link will almost always be there at the top or very near it. Think it covers human drugs as well.


----------



## koekemakranka

I have never had problems with Milbemax: in fact, it is my preferred wormer. However, for kittens I use milbemax for kittens which, if I remember correctly, is a different colour.


----------



## Tigrella

My cat had a bad reaction to Drontal wormer, so decided to give Milbemax a go. After 4 hours she was showing the same reactions as she had to Drontal - disorientated, confused, dazed and sleepy. After 7 hours, her face had become puffy and she had an uncomfortable abdomen. After 9 hours she was over the worst, and 24 hours on, she's up and about, eating a little and nearly back to her normal self. 

What I didn't realise is that Drontal and Milbemax share the same primary ingredient: Praziquantel. Drontal has 20mg for an adult cat, Milbemax has 40mg! My cat is 4 years old and weighs 4kg, so it's not a dosage issue - it's a reaction to the drug. 

Praziquantel is also prescribed to humans, so side effects are well documented. I found it on Wikipedia as well as other websites. 

I'm really annoyed that my new young vet prescribed Milbemax after I told her about the problems with Drontal. And I'm annoyed with myself for not being more careful. But at least the cat's recovered well.... 

Anyone know any wormers without Praziquantel in them? 

Thanks!


----------



## Soozi

Tigrella said:


> My cat had a bad reaction to Drontal wormer, so decided to give Milbemax a go. After 4 hours she was showing the same reactions as she had to Drontal - disorientated, confused, dazed and sleepy. After 7 hours, her face had become puffy and she had an uncomfortable abdomen. After 9 hours she was over the worst, and 24 hours on, she's up and about, eating a little and nearly back to her normal self.
> 
> What I didn't realise is that Drontal and Milbemax share the same primary ingredient: Praziquantel. Drontal has 20mg for an adult cat, Milbemax has 40mg! My cat is 4 years old and weighs 4kg, so it's not a dosage issue - it's a reaction to the drug.
> 
> Praziquantel is also prescribed to humans, so side effects are well documented. I found it on Wikipedia as well as other websites.
> 
> I'm really annoyed that my new young vet prescribed Milbemax after I told her about the problems with Drontal. And I'm annoyed with myself for not being more careful. But at least the cat's recovered well....
> 
> Anyone know any wormers without Praziquantel in them?
> 
> Thanks!


Google Praziquantel and see the side effects it might be that that is the main ingredient and without it the pill might be totally ineffective for worming! :001_unsure:


----------



## koekemakranka

I have never had any problems with this, but the dosage does depend on the size/weight of the cat. I get the kitten milbemax for the kittens, and never had any problems, touch wood.


----------



## Tigrella

Soozi said:


> Google Praziquantel and see the effects it might turn out that is the mainain ingredient and without it the pill might be totally ineffective for worming! :001_unsure:[/Q
> 
> Yes, you're right that Praziquantel is the main active worming agent, and it's supplemented in Milbemax and Drontal with a second agent to get one type of worm which it doesn't deal with.
> 
> I just wondered if there are any tablets using a different chemical rather than Praziquantel to do the same job?
> 
> (Apologies for not doing your quote properly - I'm a newbie and haven't got the hang of this yet! )


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Praziquantel is the best drug for tapeworm - there's a reason that the Pet Travel Scheme makes worming with praziquantel mandatory for dogs (and previously cats) prior to coming back into the UK. No other drug does the job as well.

Fenbendazole (Panacur) is effective against the _Taenia_ species of tapeworm, which cats can pick up by hunting, but not effective against _Dipylidium_, which is spread by fleas.


----------



## Tigrella

Thanks, Shoshannah - that's really useful to know. 

Sorry to see The Orange Cat has departed. He looks like a very cool guy.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Tigrella said:


> Thanks, Shoshannah - that's really useful to know.
> 
> Sorry to see The Orange Cat has departed. He looks like a very cool guy.


He was most awesome! 

Missing him dreadfully. :crying:


----------



## Tigrella

So sorry - it's just the worst. Feel for you. :sad::sad:


----------



## Anjayma Tonks&MaineCoons

sootisox said:


> Has anyone else had any experience of this wormer?
> 
> I gave these to my 5 cats yesterday evening after purshasing them from my vet. I'd read / heard about the dangerous side effects of other wormers (ie Bob Martin) and thought i'd be safe with these.
> 
> Within 90 minutes of having the tablets, 2 of my 5 cats started displaying worrying side effects. One was slightly "off" quite lethargic but responsive and fairly alert. The other became almost comatose, muscle tremors and twitching, very unsteady on his feet ... almost as if he'd lost all the strength in his back end. When he could manage to get onto his feet and try to walk, he'd fall over or sway to one side. These two cats are unrelated, have no underlying health problems - the only difference between these 2 and my others are the fact that they are both neutered males over the age of 2.
> 
> It's the first time (and the last) i've used this wormer on my cats. I googled the side effects of this particular wormer and they listed lethgargy and tremors as "rare" side effects ... 2 out of 5 cats effected doesn't strike me as being particuarly rare.
> 
> I'd appreciate any thoughts or experiences on this!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> J


I've been breeding cats for 12 years and dogs for 20 years before that, and in the main haven't had any problems with any flea/worming products, but have had 1 severe reaction to Milbemax, in 2018.

10 week old kittens were treated with a 1/4 tablet (small cats & kittens tablet does 2-4kg; kittens in litter were all slightly over 1kg so used 1/4 tablet for each). Three kittens had no problem. One kitten was semi-comatose, cold, and had difficulty breathing, within an hour. No vomiting, diarrhoea or trembling. Warmed kitten in front of fire, then took to emergency vet hospital. Kitten was placed in an oxygen box with drip etc. Little response after 30mins and kitten was in distress, so vet recommended euthanisia.

Donated body to vet hospital for teaching purposes, so a necropsy could be performed, with results going to my vet & myself. Haven't received results yet, but since it's a University vet hospital, the necropsy will be done whenever it suits the teaching program.

I only use Milbemax on adults and kittens over 12 weeks old now.


----------



## Pinto

My two have never had any problems with milebex


----------



## OrientalSlave

Anjayma Tonks&MaineCoons said:


> I've been breeding cats for 12 years and dogs for 20 years before that, and in the main haven't had any problems with any flea/worming products, but have had 1 severe reaction to Milbemax, in 2018.
> 
> 10 week old kittens were treated with a 1/4 tablet (small cats & kittens tablet does 2-4kg; kittens in litter were all slightly over 1kg so used 1/4 tablet for each). Three kittens had no problem. One kitten was semi-comatose, cold, and had difficulty breathing, within an hour. No vomiting, diarrhoea or trembling. Warmed kitten in front of fire, then took to emergency vet hospital. Kitten was placed in an oxygen box with drip etc. Little response after 30mins and kitten was in distress, so vet recommended euthanisia.
> 
> Donated body to vet hospital for teaching purposes, so a necropsy could be performed, with results going to my vet & myself. Haven't received results yet, but since it's a University vet hospital, the necropsy will be done whenever it suits the teaching program.
> 
> I only use Milbemax on adults and kittens over 12 weeks old now.


I really hope your vet tested the kitten's blood sugar levels. A hypo can produce all those symptoms and can develop remarkably quickly. Recovery if sugars are given is like a miracle, as it is with humans.


----------



## Tigermoon

I know milbemax can cause transient ataxia, which fully reverses within a short time. Having said that I've never had any side effects from its use in either adults or kittens. I've never given a quarter of a tablet always half or whole.


----------

